# breeding parties



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

while in the field yesterday my girlfriend and i seen a giant buck with a doe. then outta the corn with them came 2 more really nice bucks. I seem to think its a few weeks early for a breeding party does anyone else think this is correct. Man what a day for seeing big deer yesterday.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

That's pretty wild. Yesterday the wife and I watched a perfect 10 pt trail a doe. You couldn't slide a peice of paper between that bucks nose and the does back end. Walked within 40 yards of us. The doe wasn't making much of an effort to get away. The buck raised up twice, and the doe scooted forward a stride or two, but didn't run. This buck definitley saw us, but didn't care one bit, had only one thing on his mind. I thought we were going to see em mate, which would have been a first for me. No question Love is in the air. Why do I see so many deer when I'm not hunting? Damn!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

A few does are starting to come in to heat which is not unusual as far as timing. I hunted yesterday morning and there were several does that were not close. There were a couple of does still traveling with her twins but there were 3 yearlings that came through on their own. I suspect that their mothers have already kicked them out. The next couple of weeks should be an exciting time to be in the woods.


----------

